# Forum icons.........



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

I think this is one of the nicest looking forums about, except for one thing imo....

The folder icons.....

It would be good to bring them up to date a bit and they could also be a lot more useful too.....

I posted a while ago about the need for an icon showing which topics you have posted in, i still feel it's a problem not having them, all other forums have this, and it's a really useful way of quickly spotting the topics you're active in from the list.....

Pretty please


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

view your posts? same thing i thought?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

No.

I don't want to just see my posts.

When you look at the list of topics in a section (mk1 section for example) you will quickly see from the icon which topics you've posted in.

It's a standard forum feature.

Probably not needed by you Kammy as you'll have posted in all of them :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

your probably right there


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What you're actually talking about is "Dotted Topics" which is a feature of the forum itself. It basically just puts a dot, or a star usually, on the icon next to a topic which you have posted in. The feature is enabled on here, but the icons set used does not have a full compliment of different icons to support this feature.

As for modernising the icons I have already suggested this myself and did some drafts of new ideas. Firstly was a TT themed set of the standard phpBB3 icons, and secondly was an updated version of the folder icons we have already. Both ideas could support dotted topics.


----------

